# Can you whip coconut milk?



## joybird (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, whip it up like cream? The full fat kind seems like it would be thick enough. Just thought I'd see if anyone else has tried this before I give it a go.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like you can...found this on someone's blog:

Quote:

coconut whipped cream topping
not really a recipe as i'm still experiementing with this one. basically chill a can of coconut cream overnight. place in a cold metal bowl and whip until light and fluffy. add powdered sugar and vanilla extract to taste. you can make your own vegan powdered sugar by grinding up regular (vegan) sugar in your blender or coffee grinder until light and powdery, adding a bit of cornstarch to keep it seperated. although pretty light and fluffy it wasn't quite perfect, so in the future i might try adding a bit of oil or a stabilizer to the mix. if you can't find cream of coconut (can be found in some stores that carry southeast asian groceries), then chill regular full fat coconut milk in the fridge, scooping out the congealed cream from the top. save the rest of the liquid for other uses.
Here's another recipe I found:
1 can unsweetened coconut cream or coconut milk
1/3 cup powdered sugar
1/4 cup soymilk powder
2 tsp vanilla powder OR
1 tbsp vanilla sugar (if used, decrease sugar slightly)

1 Put can of coconut cream/milk in fridge for 4 hours.
2 Open can, and remove the thick part at the top. Save the rest for other uses.
3 Put thick coconut cream into a chilled metal bowl.
4 With electric beaters, beat cream until thick and fluffy.
5 Gently beat in remaining ingredients.
6 Cover bowl, and chill for a bit.
7 Use on fruit, cakes, pies, etc., just before serving. Store in fridge.


----------

